# Banner and guide on screen too large



## kiddk1 (Oct 9, 2003)

I just hooked up my phase III dish and my hr10-250, the problem is the guide and banner are larger than the screen of my 50" samsung plasma. I set the receiver to 16:9 and panel, I have the TV set to "wide" I tried setting the tv to 16:9 but the gray bars will not go away. I did not have this issue when the receiver was installed on my sony 60". any thoughts?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

How is the HR10-250 connected to your HDTV? HDMI? Component Video?

Have you tried cycling the HR10-250 through its various video output resolutions (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i)?


----------



## kiddk1 (Oct 9, 2003)

sorry for omitting that info. the receiver is connected via HDMI, the Plasma is a 720P so I have it set to that, I have tried cycling and it is the same


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I would start by confirming all the settings in the HR10 -- make sure it is set to output 720p, as well as selecting "16:9" as the TV type, then "panel" (assuming you want 4:3 programming displayed as 4:3).

Now that you are certain the HR10 is outputting what you want, use the TV remote to cycle through the various aspect ratio options. I don't know what Samsung calls it, but "wide" sounds like it is a stretch mode. I would keep pressing the button until you get what you want -- it might be called "normal" or "full."


----------

